# 80 Doz 5/8, 60 Doz GHG FB or combo?



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

Im upgrading my spread this spring and am looking at either 80 doz 5/8 or 60 doz fb or a combo of the two. The reason I say more 5/8 is for numbers and take up less room in trailer. I used 20 doz DD FB last year in my spread and could fit them all in my 6x12 trailer, but they are heavy and take up a ton of room so I am going to go with GHG. I have a 8.5 x 20ft trailer now, do you think I can fit 60 doz GHG FB in there if they are bagged in the 12 slot bags? I would prefer all FB but I really dont want to have to get a larger trailer. Worst case senerio I can make 2 trips to the field as I hunt within 10-15 mins of my farm, just prefer not to have to do that.

If any of you outfitters run large FB spreads, what have you found in your experience for trailer size and storage methods that work the best?


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

If I could afford to buy either of those choices, I would go with the shells because they are lighter and snow geese really don't see the bottom half of a decoy too often. And if you had to bring in the spread without a trailer it would be much easier to move all of the shells. But I would consider whether you would use those dumb spring stakes or the realmotion ones as well. If you wouldn't upgrade the stakes for the shells, I would use the fbs then. It all depends on what you like and want to use.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I would run 60 dozen fullbodys or 80 dozen tnts any day. Tnts are junk and a pain in the arss to deal with! With that being said, you will have no problem geting 60 dozen in that trailer unbagged, bagged who knows!


----------



## huntnutia (Mar 25, 2011)

we are running around 25 dozen ghg full bodies(and 25doz silosocks). With our full bodies i went to a local seed corn dealer and asked if i could have some of the big plastic/burlap bags that bulk orders of beans come in he gladly gave them to us as they no longer use them around here. i think we can get around 5-6 dozen full bodies in one bag. we run a 22 ft trailer and it all fits with the four wheeler in the back.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Why would you bag them in slotted bags? That's alot of added expense,space,and time for little added benefit. Personally,I'd go with the fullbodies and just use the seed bags or toss them in the trailer.

Alex


----------



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

The reason for the slotted bags is because I am pretty sure I can fit 60 of them in the trailer if I go with FB because I can stack them. The seed bags would work, but I am not sure if I can fit enough in the trailer to hold all 60 doz. I would pefer the seed bags, but it doesnt really matter as long as I can fit it all into my trailer.

Last year I was able to fit 240 FB Dakotas loose, 12 SS flyers and poles, 12 feather flyers and poles, 4 blinds, a dog blind, 2 ecallers, 3 rotory machines and 750 SS in a 6 x 12 trailer. I should be able to get 60 doz bagged FB and the rest of it in a 8.5 x 20, minus the SS, shouldnt need them with a FB or 5/8 spread.

Damn the FB for looking and working so good and taking up so much room!!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Why would you do that to yourself? You live in Canada it isn't neccassay. :rollin:


----------



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

shooteminthelips said:


> Why would you do that to yourself? You live in Canada it isn't neccassay. :rollin:


LOL. Well anyone who hunts snows knows how hard they are to hunt, so the better the spread the better the chances are at getting the birds. I hunt with alot of guys throughout the year, mostly freelancers from the US who I run into while hunting as well as my sons, my daughter and my friends. I would keep using SS because they do work, but there are more and more guys using them for the cost and ease of setting up, so it is getting harder to hunt with them here because thats almost all people use when they decoy, its good to give the birds something different to see.

I dont mind the lack of sleep and the work involved in setting up, even if I dont get anything, thats part of hunting snows. But Im sure you know when you do get shooting and the birds come into the spread, it is the best shooting in the world. :beer:


----------



## mohallfisher (Jun 2, 2009)

You must make far more money than me, by my calculations 60 dozen ghg's would cost $16,800 not including shipping and 80 dozen tnt's would cost $14,600 without shipping. All I can afford is a few hundred windsocks and they work fine for me.


----------



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

mohallfisher said:


> You must make far more money than me, by my calculations 60 dozen ghg's would cost $16,800 not including shipping and 80 dozen tnt's would cost $14,600 without shipping. All I can afford is a few hundred windsocks and they work fine for me.


Well the quote I have is less than that, and the shipping I dont pay because they are shipped with other shipments. As far as me making more money, I have no clue what you do nor do I care that is your buisness. My money comes from hard work, saving, and spending more than enough time overseas getting shot at and blown up.

If you are ever up in Sask. let me know, be more than happy to kill some birds with ya. :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Your decoys will stay in better shape in those 12 slot bags to over seed bags.


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, if I lived up there I would have to think long and hard about going to FB's. But once you start using them, its hard to stop! Haha. Were in the same position as you but are keeping the SS rig and about halfway to what you'll have. Go for it man, good luck thats awesome. Youll just hammer em over that.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

if u end up buying a new spread and wanna sell the ss's lemme know!


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I would go with the GHG for sure much easier and more durable than shells. TNT take longer to put out due to stake system. I would think you would be able to use seed bags we stack our seed bags in the trailer. 12 slot bags would take forever to put out and pick up that many decoys.


----------



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, gonna pull the trigger on 60 doz FB. Going to do some slaughtering this fall...giggity


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

I was able to get 65 dz full bodies in a 7x16 putting as many bags filled with Deeks on the floor, I think it was 6, then stacked the remainder on top. Still had room for about 10dz we put the wheeler and blinds in another trailer on that trip. When it was just my rig I had 40 dz up front and used the slotted 2 x4 method with conduit going across to hold the decoys to the front I then had room for wheeler and blinds in the back 6 ft of the trailer. Hope this helps


----------

